# Was was viele mit Bmx verwechseln



## Mariotrialer (21. April 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r6Ayu0w-5-E"]YouTube- K-124 Days 2010[/nomedia]

schauts mal an
is mal was anderes


----------



## LB-Biker (21. April 2010)

Ist das Marke Eigenbau, oder warum hab ich davon noch nix gehört/gesehen?


Sieht auf alle Fälle cool aus.

Nur mein Arsch würde die Umgewöhnungsphase nicht überleben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mariotrialer (21. April 2010)

jop, dass ist the answer, so ne art kleine marke

hier gibts mehr zum bike: www.hoffmannbikes.de


----------



## qam (21. April 2010)

Diese geheimnissvolle, sagenumwobene Disziplin nennt sich Trial.


----------



## Daniel_D (21. April 2010)

Also unsereins verwechselt die Disziplinen nicht.

Und was was BMX eben ausmacht und seine Verbindung mit anderen Funsportarten herstellt, ist die Geschwindigkeit. Ich sehe, wie für Trial üblich, nur statisches Gehopse. 

Von der ästhetischen Komponente ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Hertener (21. April 2010)

Wenn die Jungs die Reifen mal richtig aufpumpen würden, würden sie feststellen, dass man mit einem Rad noch mehr machen kann, als rumhoppsen.


----------



## LB-Biker (24. April 2010)

qam schrieb:


> Diese geheimnissvolle, sagenumwobene Disziplin nennt sich Trial.



Alles klar, das ist also Trail.
Musste mir nachsehen, habe noch nie so nen Ding gesehen, kein wunder, wohne in nem Kuhkaff wo ich schon blöd angeschaut werde wenn ich mitem Dirtbike rumfahre


----------



## BaronAlex (24. April 2010)

Nicht Trail sondern Trial!!!


----------



## LB-Biker (24. April 2010)

Ok, habe ich verwechselt.
Trail ist nen Weg, Trial die Dinger ohne Sattel, merk ich mir


----------



## k.nickl (24. April 2010)

Und die Dinger ohne Sattel und mit Motor, nennen sich auch Trial! Schock schwere NOT!  




LB-Biker schrieb:


> Wohne in nem Kuhkaff wo ich schon blöd angeschaut werde wenn ich mitem  Dirtbike rumfahre


Liegt nicht zwingend am Wohnort


----------



## Sibbe1 (2. Mai 2010)

Wie die Gleichgewicht halten können 
Das würd ich auch gerne können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostrider29 (3. Mai 2010)

ich find das aber garnicht so toll da rumzu hoppsen


----------



## trialLukas (7. Mai 2010)

es is toller als so manch anderes


----------

